#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Trending Tech News Updates >  >  Google translate app is now available in offline mode!!

## Helena

The technology empire has now announced about their introduction of offline mode translations which will run in the Google Translate app supporting 59 languages.

This can run directly on Android and iOS devices on their AI powered translaters where you can get high-quality translations even when you don't have an internet access.

So, are you guys excited to get the offline experience of Google Translate?

----------

